# Sw Florida coast or destin  July 18/19 for 7 nights 2 bedroom



## sb2313 (Jul 1, 2014)

Long shot I know but pm if you have anything or are aware of good deal that's out there!
Thanks in advance


----------



## sb2313 (Jul 4, 2014)

Bump to the top!


----------



## Happytravels (Jul 5, 2014)

*another site*

I have another site I check when wanting to go to Destin.  Here is what I found.  

Hope this helps


Please call me at 901-461-5555 or 901-324-1136 to reserve.

Week #21 - Side Studio, Memorial Day Week - May 24-31 - $1050.00/week 

Week #21 - 3 BR/2 BA, Phase II, Memorial Day Week - May 24-31 - $1850.00/week

Week #25 - Gulf Front Studio - June 21-28, 1050.00/week

Week #26 - Gulf Front Studio - July 4th Week - June 28-July 5 - $1050.00/week

Week #28 - Side Studio - July 12-19 - $1050.00/week

Week #33 - 3 BR/2BA, Phase II - August 16-23- $1650.00/week


----------



## sb2313 (Jul 5, 2014)

None of that has the dates I was looking for this July, but thanks?


----------

